# Jen nechtít bejt to, čím se nikdy nemohla stát



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
mluví se v knize o muže a ženě, které se pořád hadají. Tady mluví muž:
- Jenže pak znova její nároky. Jak seznam na nákup. Přitom já po ní nechtěl skoro nic. Jen nechtít bejt to, čím se nikdy nemohla stát.
Můžete mi to vysvětlit?
Děkuju moc moc


----------



## winpoj

Ahoj,

je to trochu divně formulované, ale rozuměl bych tomu takto:

Ona má mnoho nároků - chce po něm mnoho věcí. On po ní chce jediné - aby nechtěla být něčím, čím se nemůže stát.


----------



## parolearruffate

Ahoj Winpoj a diky,
já jsem tomu taky chapala takhle, jenom mi to trošku připadalo divné to -nechtít - v neurčitém tvaru.


----------



## Eldamri

Ahoj,
ten neurčitý tvar -nechtít- je tam zřejmě použit záměrně, aby autor ukázal mluvčího jako např. nepříliš vzdělaného člověka, který si s korektním užíváním jazyka příliš starostí nedělá.


----------



## werrr

Eldamri said:


> Ahoj,
> ten neurčitý tvar -nechtít- je tam zřejmě použit záměrně, aby autor ukázal mluvčího jako např. nepříliš vzdělaného člověka, který si s korektním užíváním jazyka příliš starostí nedělá.


Co je na použití záporu nekorektního? Vždyť bez záporu by to mělo úplně jiný smysl. A prohození záporu (chtěl jsem, aby nechtěla → nechtěl jsem, aby chtěla) také mění význam.

Ale chyba tam je, správně by tam mělo být „Chtěl jsem po ní jen, aby nechtěla…“. Mluvčí si chybně zjednodušil souvětí použitím infinitivní vazby „chtěl jsem po ní nechtít“, což by bylo možné jen při shodě podmětů. Navíc je uvozující spojení „chtěl jsem po ní“ vypuštěno, neboť vyplývá z předchozí věty.

Trochu matoucí je i to, že autor použil litotes, tj. místo „chtěl jsem po ní málo“ použil „nechtěl jsem po ní skoro nic“, o hovorovém vypuštění pomocného slovesa „jsem“ ani nemluvě (já nechtěl).


----------

